# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Arrojado Reef

## brunoarrojado

Boas Pessoal! 

Estou aqui no forum há muito pouco tempo, tenho estado a ler bastante por onde começar a montar o meu Reef. 
Tenho alguma experiencia em aquários de água quente desde criança, visto que o meu Pai sempre teve aquarios.

Neste momento, depois de casa comprada, ando a fazer uns sketches onde poderei inserir o Aquário.

Penso que o melhor local será no hall de entrada.

Fiz umas brincadeiras em 3d. 







O Aquário terá as medidas de 130x45x50 (292L).

Falta-me ainda as medidas para a sump, etc...

Tenho de ler ainda bastante do que é realmente necessário para começar o projecto.

Obrigado
 :SbOk3: 
Bruno A.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, bem vindo.

Quanto as medidas tem de ser essas na largura e altura?

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá e Bem-vindo,

Deixa-me dizer-te que acho que começas da melhor forma. Nota-se a tua dedicação ao hobby, pelo esforço a fazer esse desenho. Ainda nem tens aquário e eu já estou a gostar deste tópico.

Em relação ao setup, o que estás a pensar utilizar de material?

Estou com o Bruno, se puderes repensa melhor essas medidas.

O desenho 3D está espectacular, que programa utilizaste?

Em relação ao móvel, não estás a pensar utilizar sump? Acho que também é um ponto que deves repensar.

Um abraço,

----------


## brunoarrojado

> Boas, bem vindo.
> 
> Quanto as medidas tem de ser essas na largura e altura?
> 
> Cumps.


Olá, as medidas tem de ser algo parecido com a largura e altura, achas que não é o ideal?

Cump

----------


## brunoarrojado

> Olá e Bem-vindo,
> 
> Deixa-me dizer-te que acho que começas da melhor forma. Nota-se a tua dedicação ao hobby, pelo esforço a fazer esse desenho. Ainda nem tens aquário e eu já estou a gostar deste tópico.
> 
> Em relação ao setup, o que estás a pensar utilizar de material?
> 
> Estou com o Bruno, se puderes repensa melhor essas medidas.
> 
> O desenho 3D está espectacular, que programa utilizaste?
> ...


Olá Ricardo,

Em relação ao setup, ainda ando a ler e a ver preços do mesmo. Ando um bocado indeciso relação, visto haver tanta disponibilidade de material vs preço.

Utilizei o programa

Sweet Home 3D

é free, e serviu para o efeito pretendido.

Sim, estou a pensar utilizar sump, o movel é apenas ilustrativo, foi mais para conseguir observar como iria ficar o aquário em relação ao espaço que tenho disponivel.

Cump

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui nos salgados as medidas são um pouco diferentes dos plantados, devido a rocha, peixes mais activos, maiores, crescimento corais, etc.

Eu aconselho 130x60x60.

Cumps.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Antes de mais bem-vindo ao mundo "salgado" !!!

O desenho está espetacular, mas tens que ter atenção ao móvel.

É sempre tudo mais pesado! não te esqueças do areão, da rocha e a própria água é mais pesada que a doce!

Vê o meu tópico ou o do Sérgio Jacinto para veres como fizemos o móvel.

Quanto as medidas as opiniões divergem. Eu estou simplesmente fã dos aquários baixos. para mim 130x60x40 

Abraços,

----------


## ricardotrindade

Eu optava por 130x60x50.

----------


## brunoarrojado

> Boas, aqui nos salgados as medidas são um pouco diferentes dos plantados, devido a rocha, peixes mais activos, maiores, crescimento corais, etc.
> 
> Eu aconselho 130x60x60.
> 
> Cumps.


Sim, mas em termos de profundidade é bastante. O Sitio que tenho para instalar o aquário, não é assim tão grande.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Por esta foto...



Dá a sensação que tens, e que com mais 10cm, o aquário ainda ficaria esteticamente melhor enquadrado com a "porta"

----------


## brunoarrojado

> Boas ,
> 
> Antes de mais bem-vindo ao mundo "salgado" !!!
> 
> O desenho está espetacular, mas tens que ter atenção ao móvel.
> 
> É sempre tudo mais pesado! não te esqueças do areão, da rocha e a própria água é mais pesada que a doce!
> 
> Vê o meu tópico ou o do Sérgio Jacinto para veres como fizemos o móvel.
> ...


Sim, tenho de ver como fazer os moveis, pois pertendia algo lacado, estilo muito minimalista, mas que desse para por o Reef por cima do mesmo.

Tenho de dar uma espreitade-la e estudar a forma como voces fizeram o movel.

Obrigado!  :Smile:

----------


## brunoarrojado

> Por esta foto...
> 
> 
> 
> Dá a sensação que tens, e que com mais 10cm, o aquário ainda ficaria esteticamente melhor enquadrado com a "porta"



Sim, é verdade, mas nao queria algo "exagerado", vou fazer nova montagem ver como fica com as novas medidas!  :Smile:  Obrigado!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Experimenta 130x55x50

----------


## brunoarrojado

> Experimenta 130x55x50


Sim, consigo esticar até essa medida!  :Smile: 

e a sump? Qual seria o tamanho mais apropriado?

Qual o valor que poderá ficar um aquário desta medida?

Obrigado  :Smile:   :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a sump depende do que se vai por lá dentro e da medida da estrutura, mas assim a partida seria 90x45x45, não passará dos 80

No aqua há 3 hipotes possiveis:

130x60x60
130x55x55
130x60x55

Com vidro extra claro a frente e na lateral esquerda, coluna seca exterior ou interior, sem travessas e com vidro de 12mm, isso não passará dos 300.

Na Vidromoldura também fazem a estrutura e forro da mesma.

Cumps.

----------


## brunoarrojado

> Boas, a sump depende do que se vai por lá dentro e da medida da estrutura, mas assim a partida seria 90x45x45, não passará dos 80
> 
> No aqua há 3 hipotes possiveis:
> 
> 130x60x60
> 130x55x55
> 130x60x55
> 
> Com vidro extra claro a frente e na lateral esquerda, coluna seca exterior ou interior, sem travessas e com vidro de 12mm, isso não passará dos 300.
> ...


Bruno, estive a fazer novas medições, sem dúvida que a melhor seria 130x55x55.

Isto é totalmente começar do Zero, senão me engano primeiro passo será comprar a estrutura metálica, correcto?

Cumprimentos,

Bruno Arrojado

----------


## João Seguro

Eu comprava o aquário :P depois disso o resto parece mais fácil :P tu antes de fazeres alguma coisa fala por pm com membros do fórum experientes e pede para veres o aquário deles. Ninguém te vai deixar na mão e vais aprender muito com isso e ver quão importante e bonito é um aquário profundo. Vê como eles fizeram e têm as coisas organizadas. Ajuda imenso  :Wink: 

Boa sorte!

----------


## brunoarrojado

> Eu comprava o aquário :P depois disso o resto parece mais fácil :P tu antes de fazeres alguma coisa fala por pm com membros do fórum experientes e pede para veres o aquário deles. Ninguém te vai deixar na mão e vais aprender muito com isso e ver quão importante e bonito é um aquário profundo. Vê como eles fizeram e têm as coisas organizadas. Ajuda imenso 
> 
> Boa sorte!


Sim, estou a começar pelo movel, gostaria de fazer um do estilo ADA com MDF Hidrofugo. Vou ter de alterar as medidas do Aquário, estive a ver as calhas para a iluminação e não descubro nenhuma que tenha 130 cm de comprimento, tem tudo 120cm e de 150 cm  :Frown:

----------


## João Seguro

Não precisas... mexes no layout e deve ficar bom.. Metes a rochar mais ao centro e deixas 5cm de cada lado sem luz por cima, não deve ficar mal (penso eu :P )

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a calha não tem de ter obrigatoriamente a medida do aqua.

Podes ter até 10cm para cada lado.

Uma boa calha como a da ATI consegue perfeitamente iluminar esse espaço todo.

Cumps.

----------


## brunoarrojado

Bem, depois de algum tempo de ausência, venho dar novidades!

As coisas já estão a andar  :Smile: 

Depois de conversar com a Mulher, decidimos ter um aquário mais pequeno,

Desta forma as medidas são

90x60x50 (cm) => 270L

Até agora, tenho aqua, sump, estrutura e movel para a estrutura.

A calha está a caminho.

Digam-me,

Uma bomba de retorno Sicce Syncra Silent 3.0 é suficiente para o aquário?
Estava a pensar adquirir o BM NAC 7, acham que é suficiente?








Obrigado!!!

----------


## brunoarrojado

Movel depois de montado!!







 :Smile:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Bruno, 

onde compraste essas placas de acrilico? podes dizer quantos custa cada placa?

Prendeste-as com velcro ou é impressão minha?

----------


## brunoarrojado

Boas João,

Comprei acrilico vazado preto, com espessura de 4 mm,

As placas foram compradas na

http://www.acrilcorte.com/

e os perfis em acrilico vazado de 2mm foi na

http://www.acrilfer.com/

Sim, com velcro, prende bem e sai rapidamente.

----------


## João Seguro

Obrigado  :Wink:

----------


## brunoarrojado

Acham que ...

Uma bomba de retorno Sicce Syncra Silent 3.0 é suficiente para o aquário?
Estava a pensar adquirir o BM NAC 7, acham que é suficiente?

Obg!

----------


## João Seguro

A sicce se tiveres o topo do aquário a 2m faz-te uns 1800l/h pelo que dizem... eu optava pela 4.0 ou 5.0 O nac 7 pARA +-300Lt penso que dá à vontade

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde.

Antes de mais, bem vindo ao "vicio". Pude ver que ja colocou uma fotografia da calha. Qual é a marca e o modelo? O nac 7 pode ser um pouco curto. Eu tenho um nac9 num aquario com 100x50x50 e acho que é pouco. Desejo-lhe sorte e ofereço-me para lhe tirar todas as dúvidas que puder.

----------


## brunoarrojado

> A sicce se tiveres o topo do aquário a 2m faz-te uns 1800l/h pelo que dizem... eu optava pela 4.0 ou 5.0 O nac 7 pARA +-300Lt penso que dá à vontade


Ok, tenho de estudar mais sobre o assunto. Não se torna um pouco limitado? Ouvi dizer que o NAC 9 faz  bastante barulho, é algo que me está a deixar reticente em adquirir esse skimmer.

----------


## brunoarrojado

> Boa tarde.
> 
> Antes de mais, bem vindo ao "vicio". Pude ver que ja colocou uma fotografia da calha. Qual é a marca e o modelo? O nac 7 pode ser um pouco curto. Eu tenho um nac9 num aquario com 100x50x50 e acho que é pouco. Desejo-lhe sorte e ofereço-me para lhe tirar todas as dúvidas que puder.


Boas Diogo,

Não lhe sei dizer a marca da calha, o mais provavel é ser DIY. Tem um NAC 9? Em termos de ruido/barulho o que tem a dizer sobre ele? Para um aqua de 250 acha pouco? Dentro dos mesmos valores, existe algum escumador que faça um trabalho melhor?

Muito obrigado.

Bruno Arrojaod.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite Bruno.

Em termos de barulho, não é o mais silencioso do mercado. Para mim não constitui um problema porque esta numa divisão cujo proposito é ter aquários. Não estava contente com o desempenho dele por isso introduzi uma sunsun na sump para levantar a poeira. Quanto a outros escumadores de preço semelhante e qualidade superior não sou a pessoa mais indicada para lhe responder, visto não ter grande conhecimento sobre as diversas marcas. Peço desculpa por não ter sido mais util.

Um abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

Bem vindo ao Vicio ...

deixa-me só relembrar uma coisa em relação ao escumador, o Nac9 penso que o maior problema não seja o Barulho, mas sim o Consumo da bomba ao que parece as bombas Atman que o equipam consomem um bocado de luz a mais, e estamos a falar num equipamento que vai estar a trabalhar 24/24 Horas ...

Abraço ..

----------


## brunoarrojado

Boas Pessoal, aqui vão as novidades!!

Depois de algum tempo ausente, aqui vem as fotografias fresquinhas

O aquário é novo, visto que antigo infelizmente teve de ir para reparar, vinha completamente torto, esquadria torta, com as pontas do aquário lascadas, não foi um negócio totalmente sério, foi pena.

Passando isso, o Tiago da Aquartist fez um trabalho excelente como podem ver nas fotografias.

O Layout do aqua é um layout minimalista.

Tenho um BM NAC7 a trabalhar, e escuma mto bem.

Tenho uma questão, como posso acabar com o barulho da agua a entrar no sitio do Escumador, posso acrescentar mais tubo para entrar dentro da zona do Escumador? ou existe outras opções?

















Seguem umas imagens da sump.








Este é o barulho que incomoda...





Obrigado!!

----------


## brunoarrojado

O Aqua está com uma semana e meia de vida...de vez enquanto vejo umas pulgas a passearem...comprei 3 turbos..mas infelizmente morreram todos  :yb620: ...err...

Aqui vão umas fotos


By barrojado at 2012-06-23


By barrojado at 2012-06-23


By barrojado at 2012-06-23


By barrojado at 2012-06-23


By barrojado at 2012-06-23


By barrojado at 2012-06-23

Opinem!!  :Smile:

----------


## brunoarrojado

Bem, o aquário está assim tão mau?! Nem 1 comentário....vá lá...

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

Boas

Porque é não acrescentas um pouco de tubo, ao invés de "queda livre"? Penso que resolvias o barulho.

----------


## brunoarrojado

Boas Horacio, já resolvi o problema do barulho, neste momento está tudo a funcionar de forma silenciosa.  :Smile:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, já pensaste em meter o termostato na sump? no caso de não caber, e trocar por 1 que caiba?

----------


## brunoarrojado

Boas João, sim, vou meter na sump, ainda não o meti por preguiça mesmo. Tendo o aqua +- á 2 semanas, achas por bem fazer uma tpa pequena?

Obg




> Boas, já pensaste em meter o termostato na sump? no caso de não caber, e trocar por 1 que caiba?

----------


## João Seguro

Sim, vai fazendo semanais. Vai ajudar a estabilizar. Outra coisa que podes ir fazendo é adição de bactérias para acelerar a maturação do aquário

----------


## brunoarrojado

Boas João, 

Estou a fazer com Microbatter 7  :Smile: ! Amanha vai ser a primeira TPA, entretanto começo a ver a rocha com alguma cor mais amarelada...deve ser normal  :Smile: 

Obg!

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

talvez as primeiras algas :yb665:

----------


## João Seguro

Olha como o Paulo sabe-a toda ehehehe muito provavelmente são algas ou cianos

----------


## brunoarrojado

Novinhas!


By barrojado at 2012-07-05


By barrojado at 2012-07-05

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Bruno.
Uma actualizaçao vinha a calhar, isto por aqui ainda nao morreu!!! Força nisso.

----------

